# 95% done humi project



## doubled (Jul 23, 2007)

Well I should say my Grandfather finished building my new humidor. The man is 80 years old and truly is master of his craft. This was his first time he ever built something of this nature and he truly went all out. I more or less just drew up the plans and ordered all the material and let the man goto town. Other then a few easy steps like gluing and nailing he did it all. I really am speechless and can't wait for the day I can afford to see this guy full. The dimensions are L24"xW24"xH30" fully lined with Spanish cedar, an all cedar singles tray, and cedar slide out shelf. All thats left is staining and putting some semi gloss poly on and putting the sealing material in the recessed door frame which I'm hoping to do this weekend. Time to order me up a pound of beads and pickup another jug of DI water. It's going to look so funny at first only having the 4 boxes I own in it, hehe maybe I'll through in some empties just for looks.
-Dave (now currently excepting all donations)


----------



## Shaun Raney (Feb 1, 2008)

WOW.

Very Handsome!

What did all of this cost you...this is something my father and I could build as well.


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

That is incredible and the fact that your grandpop made it makes it even more special.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

That's a fine piece - props to your Grandfather:tu


----------



## baglorious (Jan 26, 2007)

Wow! Looks fantastic! And it goes without saying that something like that built by your grandfather will be something you'll treasure your whole life. Might even be the birth of an heirloom... not to, um, add any pressure to the required staining job!

Congratulations! I'm probably not the only jealous guy looking at your pic right now...


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

All I can say is wow and to do it with your Grandfather is even more special. I would find a sharpie and have him autograph the back.

Very nice, congrats to you

tt:cb


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Man!! That is nice :tu


----------



## doubled (Jul 23, 2007)

Ballpark of the final price was about $375, the bulk of that was $295 worth of Spanish cedar, that stuff is not cheap.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks great bro! Tell your grandfather he did an awesome job! :tu:tu


----------



## rnpatrick (Feb 13, 2008)

That, my friend, is something YOUR grandson will be proud to own.

Nice work and a nice story to go with it.

Where did you end up getting the cedar? It looks really dry and straight grained.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

That thing is Beautiful. I will one day get my father in law to build me a cabinet like that. He's good with woodworking too.. and $375 for something that looks to be on par with the quality of Staebell.. Nice.
Scott


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Thats really gorgeous. Congrats on the cool humidor.

Any chance you would be willing to share the plans? I have a friend who is a pretty good carpenter and I would love to have him build something like this for me.


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

It's a 10 in my book!! Fantastic looking!!! :tu


----------



## doubled (Jul 23, 2007)

Ordered the Spanish Cedar from Woodcraft.com. I think I ended up ordering close to 40 pieces total and only one of them was questionable but I ended up not needing it anyways. I love the way it smells too, my whole house has a sweet cedar smell to it. 
I'm sorry to say I just had the plans scribbled down on some paper and I think he more or less just used it as guidline and ended up just going his own route anyways.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## smitdavi (Mar 20, 2006)

that is absolutely beautiful. Def keep us updated with more pics


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Very classy, man. :tu


----------



## CCCigar (May 3, 2007)

Looks great. :tu


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

Your grandfather is very talented!! Now make him proud and fill it up with some great smokes.


----------



## RolinRandy (Aug 25, 2006)

Very fine humidor!!!
Congrats!
RR


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Amazing!! 80 years old and still tearing it up. Thats so cool I have a feeling that piece will be around for a long long time. Congrats on the new humi.


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Outstanding job! I hope you treated him to something special for that one!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Awesome work!!:tu:tu:tu


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

WOW that looks great. I was thinking about buying one but with shipping at a lame $200 any cabinet I buy would be in the $750 range. I must say I think you have just inspired me to build one myself as well...Thanks bro and I can't wait to see that thing finished. 

Let me know when you satin it I will gladly send ya something to get started filling it!!


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Very nice humidor. That is something you can always be proud of. With the sentimental value, that thing is priceless. Great job Grandad.:tu


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

Awesome! looks amazing!


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Nice looking cabinet . Love the heirloom quality and story . :tu


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow she's a beauty! I think it takes a real talent to make stuff like that... and some good patience.


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

Wow, talk about a family heirloom. That's great that he did that for you and you'll be able to enjoy it for years to come. :tu


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

Outstanding job! Well done!


----------



## cryinlicks (Jan 3, 2007)

that is a beautiful humidor, and it comes with some great memories!


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

*WOW*

I would be proud of that if I bought it in a store. The fact that he made it, makes it priceless.

Very, very nice.:tu


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

_Very nice! _ :ss


----------



## drunkensailor (Dec 5, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful! You should be very proud of him. You have some serious bragging rights now!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Great looking humi.

That is some nice handy work there. :tu


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

doubled said:


> Ordered the Spanish Cedar from Woodcraft.com. I think I ended up ordering close to 40 pieces total and only one of them was questionable but I ended up not needing it anyways. I love the way it smells too, my whole house has a sweet cedar smell to it.
> I'm sorry to say I just had the plans scribbled down on some paper and I think he more or less just used it as guidline and ended up just going his own route anyways.


Cool. Maybe I can show him the pictures if you don't mind me having something similar. Again awesome looking piece. 
Bob


----------



## doubled (Jul 23, 2007)

gvarsity said:


> Cool. Maybe I can show him the pictures if you don't mind me having something similar. Again awesome looking piece.
> Bob


Feel free I even borrowed some ideas from others that I've seen. Thanks to everyone for all the great feedback. I showed my Grandpa all the responses and I swear if he wasn't an old bad ass navy vet he would of teared up a little bit. More pics to follow soon...
-Dave


----------



## doubled (Jul 23, 2007)

Now just trying to decide of what type of humidification to use.


----------



## goatfarmer (Feb 24, 2008)

doubled said:


> Now just trying to decide of what type of humidification to use.


First and foremost, what an outstanding piece of work. Coming from one who can not build a box, I would stick as close to grandpa as possible and see if I can pick up some wood working skills.

Appears your humi is already constructed, recently purchased filters for my humi and noticed the company has some stand alone units, kinda pricey, but may want to take a look, shop around for prices and ideas. 'Vigilant Humidors' . Vey please with the quality and workmanship of the cabinet and humidification system, absolutely no problems for over the past 15 plus years. Perhaps other members can advise on units they have found works for them. Humi has a self contained humidification sys. in false bottom, approx. 3 1/2" deep, where the unit sets on 1 side and the tray of distilled water, and filter sets on the other, with fan and series of vents to allow for circulation.

Again, kudos to grandpa:tu


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

doubled said:


> Feel free I even borrowed some ideas from others that I've seen. Thanks to everyone for all the great feedback. I showed my Grandpa all the responses and I swear if he wasn't an old bad ass navy vet he would of teared up a little bit. More pics to follow soon...
> -Dave


Dave, first class job. Applause for your grandpa!

Since anything can be improved, consider another tray on the bottom. You can then put a large layer of beads in the bottom in tupper ware boxes and still put something directly on top of it. Thus you maximize surface area for the beads (very important) but don't lose any real space to put cigar boxes. The lowest tray should have even more ventilation slots than the two other trays to allow for good circulation.

Additional beads can be put in tubes or socks on the center and upper shelves, also a hydro or oasis if needed. To that effect maybe find a good rubber plug. Make a hole in the back to the humidor to be exactly the size of the plug. If you need to put in an active humidification device, the cable can be hidden going out in the back.

Signing. Excellent idea! You want a dedication with your name and his name, like: For my little Davy from grandpa Scott, or whatever. This will increase the sentimental value for future generations. Don't use a Sharpie, though. A Sharpie is not classy enough for such a piece. Make him burn it into the back wall with one of those wood engraving burn tools. This way it's forever and looks good. Practice with the tool on an unused piece of would.

Staining: A dear friend of mine is a woodworker and artist. He has worked in the business for more than 30 years. Built private library rooms for half a mil in multi-million mansions and a $70,000 conference table for UT.

He swears by natural stains, no poly. He said the poly is very difficult to restore when it gets scratched and actually scratches easily. He showed me a naturally finished box in which his grandkids keep their toys. The box was under heavy use for years and still looked good. If it does need refinishing he can do it with natural products very quickly.

The conference table got screwed up because some asshat dragged a heavy file bag with brass feet 12 feet across the table. My friend says refinishing will cost thousands and needs to be done in a safe environment because the stuff is so toxic. He suggested they go natural but this stuff was the only option specified in their state regulations.

Till


----------



## doubled (Jul 23, 2007)

tfar said:


> Dave, first class job. Applause for your grandpa!
> 
> Since anything can be improved, consider another tray on the bottom. You can then put a large layer of beads in the bottom in tupper ware boxes and still put something directly on top of it. Thus you maximize surface area for the beads (very important) but don't lose any real space to put cigar boxes. The lowest tray should have even more ventilation slots than the two other trays to allow for good circulation.
> 
> ...


 Very good information there, I'm going to take all of that into consideration. Thanks again for all the replies.


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

doubled said:


> Very good information there, I'm going to take all of that into consideration. Thanks again for all the replies.


I am glad you found the info/tips useful and not annoying. Let me know if any of those ideas work out for you and keep us posted on this wonderful project, please.

Till


----------



## doubled (Jul 23, 2007)

Finished staining and setting up a hydra setup with extra fans, so within a day or so she'll be ready to go. Sorry for the crappy pics I know I need a new camera. Plus there are a bunch of smudges from moving it around so it needs a good wipe down. So thank you everyone for all kind comments, advice, and tips. 
-Dave
p.s. excepting all donations


----------



## doubled (Jul 23, 2007)

I used the sponge to rub down the cedar with DI water and left it in for the night to help get the humidy level up, just in case anybody was wondering.


----------



## Shaun Raney (Feb 1, 2008)

Sweet color.

I can't wait to try and build one.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

doubled said:


> I used the sponge to rub down the cedar with DI water and left it in for the night to help get the humidy level up, just in case anybody was wondering.


I like to wash dishes in mine


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

Well done. That looks like a nice Humi. Any bets on how long it takes to fill it up? I am in for three months.


----------

